# Pc volume to receiver



## mjbjkjaj (Dec 20, 2011)

How can I add sound through the receiver from my pc?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

More than likely, you would need a 3.5mm Stereo Plug/2 RCA Jack Cable. Or if your computer has a digital out you could use a coax digital cable or maybe even an optical cable.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I find optical to be best, particularly for longer runs. The cables themselves aren't expensive on Amazon or Monoprice. I've almost invariably had issues with ground loop hums in the bast trying to use long plain 3.5mm lines, particularly since computer (on a UPS) and receivers are usually plugged in in different locations.

You'll likely need either an add-on sound card (Sound Blaster, Turtle Beach, etc) or, at least, a separately-purchased module that plugs into the motherboard, to add optical, since few computers ship with optical out. (Apple being a notable exception)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Depends on your PC. Usually it is very simple, just run a cable from the PC audio out to the receiver audio in. I have had good luck with most all methods, 3.5mm - RCA, TOSLINK / EIAJ optical, S/PDIF, HDMI, Mini Display Port/Thunderbolt - HDMI. If you can tell us what you have and what you want to do I'm sure we can help you find the best solution.


----------



## mjbjkjaj (Dec 20, 2011)

nova said:


> Depends on your PC. Usually it is very simple, just run a cable from the PC audio out to the receiver audio in. I have had good luck with most all methods, 3.5mm - RCA, TOSLINK / EIAJ optical, S/PDIF, HDMI, Mini Display Port/Thunderbolt - HDMI. If you can tell us what you have and what you want to do I'm sure we can help you find the best solution.


Thanks. What I want to do is hear what's playing on my pc through my receiver. Here are the ports I have on pc: hdmi, eSATA, mic, ear phone, SD*MS/mmc*XD, and a few USB ports. Thanks for helping..


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well you should be able to just go HDMI from the computer to the HDMI in on your receiver. Then you would most likely have to go in and set HDMI sound output, not really familiar with the latest Windows but should be something along the lines of;
"Start"
"Control Panel"
"Hardware and Sound"
"Manage Audio Devices"
"Sound"
"Playback Tab"
"Digital Output Device (HDMI)"


----------

